# FF mentioned on BBC London Radio



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just listening to Vanessa on BBC London Radio this morning and FF got a mention from a lady that uses the site 

Not sure who the member was but sending her lots of love and luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats great Lizzy thanks for letting us know.

Kimx x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ooowonder who it was ?

Please let us know if your reading this


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Lizzie!
thanks for sending me this link I didn't see it all that time ago......it was ME - Kazzie who rang Vanessa   !!!

I was very, very nervous (I used a false name in case my mum and dad were listening)but felt so strongly that I had to put across our side of the story - ie how hard IVF is, how hard it is to want a child and know you may never have one etc..Vanessa was actually very nice but some of the callers were less than sympathetic which prompted me to call - and I did manage to get a plug in for FF as Lizzie said!  

This site has been a god send to me (and thousands of others) so I will continue to plug it whenever I get the chance - I feel I should email an update to Vanessa (and another plug for FF - will let you know!)
thanks again Lizzie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Kazzie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Kazzie ~ glad you found the thread 

Saw the pics of Freddie, he's very lovely. Send Vanessa a pic too 

I think you're very brave phoning, I remember you put our side of the story across really well and it was fab to hear FF mentioned on the radio.

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------

